# Alpine cdm 7861 aux input?



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hey guys i have been researching this for days and cant find a certain response. I have a alpine cdm 7861 head unit and want to use the m sub cable to get an aux input. i heard it wont work cause the deck doesnt support aux. however, i have heard you can ground the pink cable to get it to work. is this true? i want to make sure before i buy the cable.


----------

